# Undecorated Question



## usmiladim (Dec 14, 2020)

Hello

Is it possible that this locomotive came this way undecorated in green or has it already been painted? My guess is painted but thought I’d ask the experts.

Thanks and Merry Christmas 🎄🎁 ju


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

My guess is actually factory. The paint is just _too_ perfect to home painted, even with an airbrush. I could be wrong though. It also could be the BN E-8 but with the decals taken off.


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

There are several on the internet that are gray -- the same color as my Aurora models used to be.

Too many to list. Just google 'Kato176-260' and check the images.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I do believe the bare plastic colour is a light grey for Kato locos and cars......so I would vote that the green was base coated on over the raw plastic....and a very nice job by the looks of it....


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Old thread, but I found one;









N Scale KATO Sd40 Chessie C&o 7551 for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for N Scale KATO Sd40 Chessie C&o 7551 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That eBay description says that locomotive is painted, and factory painted....


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Yea, odd.


----------



## Railtunes (Jun 19, 2012)

As a former N scale manufacturer, I can tell you that sometimes the plastic shells were molded in different colors so that the final paint coat didn't have to be so thick to cover. This is especially true with colors like Union Pacific Armour Yellow, white, and some greens.
If this is actually the plastic color, and not a paint coat, you can verify it by taking the shell off and looking inside. If the inside and outside colors are the same, then it's likely molded in that color. If not, it's probably painted outside. Only very rarely would the inside be painted.
While you have the shell off, take a sharp pin and try to lightly scratch the INSIDE or some hidden spot like the inside of the headlight to see if the paint comes off. Is the color of the scratch different? That should answer your question.
- Railtunes


----------

